# 2WW TESTERS Dec/Jan ~ TTC With TX Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME 

Loads of luck to you all 

sarah04 29 Nov IVF 
moomin05 29 Nov IUI 
caz nox 29 Nov IUI 
allison kate 29 Nov IVF 
perkypinky 29 Nov IUI 
Hun 29 Nov IVF 
kewlgirlno1 29 Nov 
jackboy 29 Nov IVF 
LeighanneH 29 Nov IUI
Lysa84 29 Nov IVF 
scrappy 30 Nov IVF
sarahjj 30 Nov IUI 
gorgelocks 30 Nov IUI 
Mahey 30 Nov FET 
poppins 1 Dec ICSI 
Lisa 1 1 Dec IVF 
Jena 1 Dec IVF
Tillyp 2 Dec 
miele 2 Dec IUI
Goldilocks  2 Dec FET
bluechirpy 2 Dec OI 
Tonia2 3 Dec IUI 
springes 4 Dec FET 
Bev xxx 5 Dec FET 
loujane 6 Dec ICSI
jo22 6 Dec IVF 
Cecilie 7 Dec FET 
bratt 7 Dec IVF 
valie 8 Dec ICSI 
Kelsey 9 Dec ICSI 
Shoo 9 Dec ICSI
meneilson 9 Dec ICSI 
AlisonS 11 Dec ICSI 
Minxy 11 Dec Clom 
Andream 11 Dec FET
Pea1976 11 Dec  
K8B 12 Dec ICSI
alwayssunny 13 Dec IVF 
emmalouise 13 Dec FET 
Dannysgirl 14 Dec ICSI 
morky 15 Dec IUI
anne m 15 Dec 
Dobby 16 Dec IUI 
sussexlisa 16 Dec IVF 
J26 16 Dec ICSI
lollypop67 16 Dec FET
sunflower girl 16 Dec Clom
MarthaF 16 Dec ICSI
orange-blossom 16 Dec ICSI 
daisyboo 18 Dec ICSI
shaggy 19 Dec
sls2610 19 Dec
sj25 19 Dec
Young D 19 Dec ICSI
Muffin42 20 Dec Clom
bodia 21 Dec IUI
perkyone 21 Dec ICSI
Sara W 22 Dec IUI
woo_woo 22 Dec IUI
Jenni Skelton 22 Dec IVF
jue jue 2 23 Dec IVF
Bec 23 Dec ICSI
paula29 23 Dec IUI
billeah IVF
vekbti 24 Dec IUI
Anne_7 25 Dec ICSI
ladyblue 27 Dec IVF
Treaco 27 Dec FET
SpookedOut 27 Dec ICSI
monreith 28 Dec 
loulack 28 Dec ICSI 
Northern Sky 29 Dec IVF
Gizmo 31 Dec Clom

Love, luck and babydust,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sarah and Poppins ~ ever so sorry to hear of your BFNs.....hugs to you both 

Bev ~ thats great news....hope you can start celebrating soon 

Good luck everyone......November was unusually awful, hope there's lots of BFPs this month 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Lisa 1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi girls, just to let you know AF showed her ugly face this evening and took my dream away.
Good luck to everyone testing this week.
Love lisa


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Lisa 

So sorry to hear that sending you    . I have just had a negative cycle and it is so hard. Thinking of you and your DH.

Jaybxx


----------



## meneilson (Jan 5, 2005)

Hiya

Can you kindly add me to your board meneilson ist ISCI testing 9th Dec

Thanks again

xxx


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I can't believe I've actually made it on to this list...Here's praying December is a good month for us all and all our dreams come true!

    

Take care, Alison XXX


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Bev, Congratulations and good luck for your first scan etc.

Love Poppins x


----------



## Shoo (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi all! It's my first post on this thread! Like meneilson, I'm also testing for the first time (ICSI) on 9th - half-way there! How's everyone doing?
Kim


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Morning ladies.

I'm very slowly and surely turning insane, I tested with ClearBlue Digital  yesterday and it was -ve.  Yesterday was day 9 after ET.  I'm due to test on Sunday so 4 days early.  Don't think the result will change as I've had no spotting or even much AF pains just sore (.)(.)'s.  Reading through, loads of ladies who  have tested early and was +ve tested up to 4 days before they were due to test.  Silently hoping that my levels were just too early.


Sophia


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Sophia

Hang in there.  I've read lots of posts where negatives have turned to positives as testing was too early...positives seem to show early where it's twins.

Wait until test day...My hospital is having me on a 16 day wait and I'm going   so I understand why you felt the need to test!

Take care, sending you     

Alison XXX


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hiya

Springes I think Day 9 is to early I tested on day 11 when your HCG should be about 50 ish which most preg tests pick up!!  Especially clear blue digital so don't give up yet!!  Think positive!!

Bev


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks AlisonS and Bev,  just wanna cry, but at work so won't breakdown.  Think I'm going to have a long lunch today and leave early.  Its Friday after all.

Need to keep positive.  Told my DH, and he's said not to worry as if it does turn out -ve we will just have a blast this Christmas and jump back on in the new year.  He always so calm and positive about things which is good for me.

Again thank you ladies


----------



## Tillyp (Apr 26, 2005)

Come on guys, keep thinking positive   

I test tomorrow and im trying to ignore the tests sitting in my bathroom saying - come on you know you want to  

Heres to good news for all of us.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Just popping in to say

 to tillyp for testing tomorrow    

Bratt Kelsey and AlisonS wishing u both lots of love and luck for the remainder of ur 

best wishes

Emilyxx


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi Folks, epsecially all the Christmas wishers !!!

We are testing 15 Dec. Totally  

Great to be on the list if poss

Thnx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All

Can I join you please.  Testing on 14/12.

One quick question - I had EC on Wednesday and ET on Friday but I've got a lot of lower stomach pain.  I'm sure it can't be OHSS as I only had 4 follies !  Anyone else got this pain ?

Thanks
dannysgirl xx


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Dannysgirl, I also had quite a bit of pain for a few days after EC/ET.  I think its your ovaries settling down.

Take care, 

Alison XXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone....hope you are all having good weekends and not too stressful. What with I'm A Celeb and X Factor i'm spending most of mine in front of the telly 

Welcome Meneilson, Shoo, Morky and Dannysgirl......hope the 2ww goes as smoothly as possible for you and loads of luck to you all   Morky ~ lovely to have a DH on here, doesn't happen very often but happy chatting and good luck to you and DW 

Springes   I've seen ladies on here testing much later and getting BFNs only for them to get BFPs later. Not over yet hun 

Tilly ~ hope you got good news today,

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Tillyp (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi guys

Well ive tested twice today and unfortunately its a   for me.

We are absolutely gutted but will try again hopefully next year.

Good luck to you all that still have to test


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Tilly 

so sorry to read that this time was not your time

Wishing u lots of love and luck for next year and  hope that 2006 will see your dreams come true 

Love Emilyxx


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Morning ladies

Well its test day today 12days after ET.  Very nervous, getting results tomorrow, but not going to test using a HPT.  Done that at 9 days and it was -ve.  Wishing and praying it now show +ve.
I've had no spotting or even AF twinges, but very thirsty and eating rubbish and (.)(.) still sore so hope its someting towards positive.

I've just used my last pessary so think its wise to get some more today, as if it is -ve I can use them in the next cycle.


Jumping in the car now to Hammersmith.

Wish me luck.



Sophia


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi...

Can I join you all please?  I had my second IUI last Thursday with a test date of 16th December... hoping for a BFP!!  

Felt fine afterwards last time... this time I feel like the pre-menstrual witch from hell, so hope my DP survives the rest of the 2ww!!

Lots of luck to you all

Dobby


----------



## Tonia2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi ladies, 
just to update you , another BFN for me...   
better luck to all those yet to test      

love Tonia


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Tonia, sorry to hear your news!  

Sophia, thinking of you getting your results today 

Alison


----------



## Tillyp (Apr 26, 2005)

Tonia sorry about your   .

Sophia, good luck


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tonia and Tilly ~ love and hugs to you both, really sorry to hear your news 

Dobby ~ welcome  I'm sure your DP will get through it fine  Loads of luck to you 

Hope everyones doing ok here....sending babydust all around,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

I've just got my results a BFN.  Knew I'd be upset but thought I could handle it, but can't.
Just made a appointment to see the consultant in Jan to start IVF again.


Sophia


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Sophia

Sorry to hear your news.  .  May 2006 make your dreams come true.

Alison


----------



## Tillyp (Apr 26, 2005)

Sophia,

Sorry for your news, its not easy I know (there myself last week)

Dont give up hun - we will do it one day!!!


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

Could you add me to the 2ww list. I had IUI converted to IVF and testing on 16th Dec.

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Thank you all for your support.  Feeling much better now, but had a moment in Waitrose today when my daughter asked me about having a brother or sister, just had to hold her and tell her mummy and daddy are trying.  She wants this as much as she does.  My sister has 2 girls close in age and we're all very close (see all 3 almost every day) and Acacia sees the bond my nieces have.  But saying that when their together they carry on like 3 sisters.

For all those waiting to test sending you so many wishes and babydust.          
For those with BFN's I'm wishing Santa hears own one biggest wish and obliges.


Sophia


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if I could join you as I'm due to test next Friday which is the 16th.  I'm not holding out much hope as my embies weren't great but praying for a miracle.  My best hope is a 6 cell that was compacting and the other was a 5 cell but it was on day 4.
I really hope to see loads of bfp's over the next few weeks as everyone on this site has been through so much and deserves to be a parent.

Lots of love Joanna x

ps.  I have to warn you that I am a   for testing early .


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Sorry I never got round to posting on this thread, but you very kindly added me to the list, so I thought I'd update you. I tested a bit early (Sunday and should be tomorrow   !) But I got a   and totally can't believe it. I'm sort of unable to speak - not like me at all... 

To everyone still waiting to test - dust and sticky vibes   

Cecilie x x x


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Cecilie

 on your fantastic news...keep the   vibes coming!

Alison


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

To you cecille. I'm sooooo happy for you, lets hope we hear alot more of those BFPs before Xmas....   .
Take care and good luck to everyone else.
I was silly and did a test on day 10 but got a BFN. I really really hope that it was wrong and that  I just testing too early.
Best of luck to the rest of you.
Love Sunny.xx


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Ladies,

I was naughty and tested early this afternoon - 11dpt.

It was    

Official test day is Sunday 16dpt, so I will try and compose myself until then   

Alison


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

WOW Alison

Fantastic News !!  You're so naughty testing early but I don't blame you I'm gonna test ET+12 myself as DH and I have the day off and we want to have the time together whatever the result.

Congratulations again Honey.  Have a happy and healthy 9 months !!

dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Congratulations.....have a happy healthy 8 months. x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sophia ~ sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself and big hugs 

Welcome Lisa and Joanna......wishing you both lots of luck and BFPs 

Cecillie and Alison ~ yey congratulations!! Thats really fab news......enjoy!!

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

Hello

Excuse me butting in. I haven't posted on this thread this tx cycle. 

Congrats to Alison and Cecilie!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

I've done 4 test from Friday. All  . Line nice and dark this morning. No more testing. Hope to find out about scan soon. Ovulated on Sat, 19 Nov. Puregon ovulation induction cycle. Anyone with the same dates?

Excited and a bit scared!


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Gosh it looks like Santa like us,  Congrats to cecilie,  Alison,  bluechirpy and good look to everyone else!!

I went to the clinic on Monday and they confirmed that I am BFP!!!  I am still in shock,  I have my scan on the 28/12 and just hope that it will be an extra special Xmas pressie!!

Bev
xxx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Morning

May I join you?  Had 3 day frozen embryo transferred yesterday.  Still in shock it survived the thaw, really didn't expect it.  Testing Sat 17th.

Congratulations to the BFPs and sorry  and hugs to those who it wasnt to be this cycle.  

Lolly X


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Can I join? It doesn't actually feel like long since I was on here last...

 to everyone who has got lovely  's.

I've just had my second natural IUI today, so will test on Dec 21st.     

 to you all, and looking forward to getting to know you all.

xx


----------



## Sara W (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello,

I can't believe I've finally reached this stage!!  Please could you add me to the board, I had stimulated IUI yesterday and test on 22nd Dec.  Feel fine today, called in sick at work but they've already called and emailed 2 times, so desperatly trying not to feel guilty.  Going to go and put feet up so that i can feel I'm doing all that I can.

Love and luck to all Sara xxx.


----------



## K8B (May 17, 2005)

Hi everyone. i am new to this thread and hope its ok to join.  I am on day 9 and desperate to test but wont. Due to test on 12 December. ot everything crossed for a BFP. I am having all sorts of symptoms and dont know what are psychological and what are real. 2ww is the hardest.
Love to everyone
Kate


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,

Sara -      to you! You test one day after me, so let's keep everything crossed for us both!!!

K8B -   is hard. I think we all notice every little twinge, especailly in week 2. Try not to test     are on the look out. Hang in there and   to you.

Have been too busy back at work today to think about anything much!!!

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Kate, Sara, Bodia and Lolly......welcome to the 2ww 

Bev ~ thats a great Christmas pressie...loads of luck for you scan 

Bluechirpy ~ congrats to you too......fab news 

Sending  to you all,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## woo_woo (Oct 30, 2005)

hey all, 

Congrats to all those  , sooooo good to hear, i needed it!

I'm due to test on 22nd too so fingers crossed we all get a gr8 chrimbo pressie

Woo xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi girls,

Just wanted t wish you all the very best of luck, and ihope you all gt that wonderful bestest christmas present you could ever long for.

I will be joining the dreaded 2WW at the middle of jan with my first attempt at IVF 

Take care 

love



And a very merry christmas


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi girls 

please can i join this thread i had 2 top grade blastocysts transferred this pm and am due to test on 23rd December, keeping everything crossed 

to you all 

love jue jue 2xx


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi 2wwers  Just to let you know it was another  for us   

Huge  to the  girls, it's lovely to see when tx is successful, and gives me hope, that I mustn't give up 

Big  to all the BFN's, I know how you feel  

  to everyone still waiting... sending you    and  for luck, and hope you all get the the best Chistmas pressie ever  

Take Care,

luv Nat xxx


----------



## Bec (Jan 15, 2004)

All 

Please could I join you?  I had E/T yesterday and now have two Grade 1-2 embies on board.  I'm testing on 23 December and am praying for 

I was wondering whether any of you are getting a bit of irritation from the pessaries where they run out a bit?  I have to use the front door rather than the back due to my Colitis!!  Sorry if that was TMI? 

Gonna go and rest up a bit now.  I'm too scared to move about much!!  

         for all of us.

Bec xxxxxx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Nat so sorry Hun i have PM'd you  
Bec Pm'd you to


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

Bec

just wanted to let you know that i was also told to use the front door as i have Crohns. but i had a reaction so consultant advised to try back door at least. first few days were abit tricky but then all settled down. its been fine ever since. been taking them for the last 4 weeks now, and i have 4 more weeks to go.

seek advise from your consultant, he/she might recommend the same.

hope things improve for you

good luck with the wicked ttw.

Dee


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Bec 
Ialso had e/t yesterday and am due to test on 23rd maybe we can go   together  
jue jue xx


----------



## orange-blossom (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi everyone.  I'm new to the forum and wondered if I could join in as I'm halfway through my 2ww.  I had ec on 1st of Dec. and of 22 eggs, 18 where fertilised with ICSI.  I had 2 grade-1 embryos transferred on 3rd Dec. and the other 16 have been frozen.  My test date is 16th Dec.  I've never been this scared before in my life, and I find it hard to stay positive.  This is our first attempt at IVF/ICSI. 

I noticed that people have mentioned using the "front or back doors" for the cyclogest and wondered if it one is supposed to be preferable as I had assumed it didn't make a difference.  I'm so paranoid that anything I do (or think) may make a difference to our chances of success.


----------



## Pea1976 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi guys just did a hpt & I've got a BFP   I'm still in utter shock that something has actually worked for us and I keep checking the tester just to make sure!!! I think I'll do a few more hpt's before it actually sinks in!

Best of luck for the rest of the 2 week testers!!  Sending out lots of   to everyone!!

Luv Lisa.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Lisa

Thanks for your pm, I have sent one back,however:

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP

           

Love

Moomin
xxxxxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

WOW LIsa!!!!!    . Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Pea and Nat - Very sorry for your   thinking of you both and sending lots of  

Welcome to Bec, Jue Jue and Orange Blossom.     to you all.

I'm on Day 4 of   now. Am doing OK overall.

 to everyone and sticky vibes!! (How do I get the sticky vibes smiley?!)  

Take care all,

xxx


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Lisa,

Fantastic news...I did 6 tests in all before I stopped...this is my first day without a test - getting withdrawl symptoms  

CONGRATULATIONS

Alison


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello everyone 

Congratulations Lisa  Thats fab news 
Welcome Woo, Jue Jue, Bec and Orange Blossom.........loads of luck to you all and many 

Bodia ~ i think the sticky vibes smiley is an extra the Charter Members get 

Nat ~ big hugs hun....sorry for your news 

Take care everyone....have a good rest of the weekend!!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Bec (Jan 15, 2004)

fellow 2WWs

*Daisyboo* Thanks for the PM and the advice.

*Dee* Thanks for the response. It hasn't been too bad today actually. Must be getting used to it. I think I'm just reacting to the residue sort of thing. Still if it works it's definitely worth it.

*Jue Jue* Hello there. I don't know about you but I've gone completely nuts already. One minute I'm feeling really positive, the next I'm full of doubts and have to try quite hard not to cry. I'm not sure the bad vibes will do the embies any good so I thought I might watch lots of comedies. It can only be a good thing to laugh a lot eh? Do you have to use Crinone Gel in the afternoon as well as the Cyclogest twice a day? And tell me, are you as paranoid as me. Every little movement I make I think I'm straining too much or something.   

*Orange Blossom* I'm pretty sure that it makes no difference what "door" you use. Its just that I suffer from Ulcerative Colitis and the instruction leaflet said not to use the back door if you had this condition. I think you can stick it where you choose so to speak! 

 to *Pea1976.* You must be over the moon.

*Bodia* and *LizzyB* Thanks for the positive and sticky vibes. I could do with a few more of them. 

Hello to anyone I've missed. It wasn't intentional and I hope you are all doing well.

Bec xx


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi 2ww's

How are we all doing?

Lizzi thanks for adding me to the list and the warm welcome.

Pea1976 Congratulations you must be over the moon have a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Bec yes i am paranoid and also going mad already, this is my 7th 2ww and it certainly doesn't get any easier, i analyse every twinge, i'm scared to cought etc, like you i am an emotional wreck could burst into tears at anything, i'm not using the gel but am having cyclogest twicw a day, steroids and hcg jab on friday, but i believe all clinics are different.   

Quick question has anyone had some discomfort in ovaries i never had any prior to transfer.

Bodia i hope your ok lots of luck   

Orange blossom i have used the back door this time for pessaries and it is so much better less messy

Good Luck to you allxxxx

jue jue 2xxx


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Jue jue,

It sounds as thought we are on similar drugs as I'm on cyclogestx2, dexamethasone and heparinx2.  I am still a bit achey around my ovaries and I'm 10PEC.  I'm really bloated too.  I can't wait to stop the drugs and really don't think its worked.  Like you I've been here several times before and know my body enough to be pretty certain.

Good luck, when are you testing?
Love Joanna x


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi joanne 

I am not testing until the 23rd and am totally crazy already. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and praying that we all get a BFP 

in santas sack  

love jue jue 2xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Jue jue

l am so pleased your little frosties worked for you. I hope you get your deserved BFP what a lovely christmas present.
I was on the cycle buddies thread.

Take Care
Lots of Love
Jaybx


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi ladies can i join in im due to test on the 23rd im on my second iui i cant believe how the time is dragging already im back to work tommorow so im hoping that will speed the waiting game up a little anyway good luck to everyone here loads of        and     love paula


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi girls,i just wanted to pop in and wish you all the very best of luck for your test dates.lolxxx.i hope that you all get those bfp's you so deserve.  

jue jue i sent you a message a while ago,i really hope you have got it as i was worried and didnt know what was going on with et and really had hoped it had all worked out for you,which i see must of done.so good luck to you hunni,i will have my fingers crossed for you.lol.


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Evening girls

Ihope youve not all lost the plot yet   i have 

Tweetie thanks for the message have pm you  

Welcome to Paula, vekbti, yes i agree hoping santa has lots of BFP to go around us all  

jayb thanks for the kind message it means a lot  

J26, Bec and Young how are you doing today   

love jue jue 2xxx


----------



## Pea1976 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Your all so lovely on this site, I wanted to say thank you for being so supportive throughtout the horrible 2ww!!!

Loads & loads of good luck to all the testers!! Hope you all get     for xmas!!!

Jue Jue, I had lots of pain in my ovaries straight after ET, it was almost like a stitch but my consultant said it was because I had such a high amount of eggs (14) taken out that my ovary was stretched and was slowly shrinking back to its normal size & thats what the pain was!!! 

Also taking the Cyclogest pessaries isn't comfortable at all, boobs are still sore!!


Sending lots of   baby dust out to everyone!!!

Luv
Pea (1976) or Lisa which is my real name!!!!!!


----------



## emmalouise (Apr 19, 2004)

Hiya Guys,

I was due to test tomorrow after natural fet but af has just arrived. Am absolutley devastated thought it had worked this time.

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww, hoping for lots of bfps

love Emma xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

to all those with   

  to all those who tested  

  to everyone else still waiting   

AF arrived 2 days early for me (a first  )  so it's on to private IVF for us in January...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## anne m (Dec 10, 2005)

Hello.  

I hope you don't mind me joining you but I think this site is great!  Lots of support!

I am currently on my 2ww - due to test Thursday 15th, but I cheated. I tested on Day 10 and got a BFP!!!

I am thinking of you all.  

anne m


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Emma - I'm so sorry for your bfn.  It seems so unfair to have such c**p news so close to xmas.  I hope that you can enjoy being able to have a few drinks to drown your sorrows over Xmas.

Jue jue - How are you feeling today?  I am just more and more sure it hasn't worked.  I'm a bit down today that yet another New Year will come and go and I'm no closer to hearing the pitter patter of tiny feet.  My bloatedness is going though which is good and now I just need to get rid of my tx fat.  Why do I always put on so much weight doing this?!!!

Love to everyone else and good luck.

Joanna x


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Lizi,

I'm back again!!  Could you please add me to your list, I am due to test on 25th December.

Hope the 2ww is going by speedy for you ladies, as you must be busy with your Christmas shopping 

Love, Anne X


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Evening 2ww girlies  ;

Emma Louise    so sorry it hasn't worked life is so cruel and unfair  

Anne M Congratulations on your   have a healthy and happally not   nine months  

Anne 7 welcome to you testing christmas day yuk ithought the 23rd was bad will you test early or are you a good girl ?  

J26 sorry your feeling  a bit down i must admist i am trying really hard to stay positive and focused suppose ive put myself into a bit of  a dream world but not coping. This is by far the worst hurdle to overcome.

   
love jue jue 2xx


----------



## billeah (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello Everyone

I hope you don't mind me joining you 

I was going insane on the 2WW so really would be nice to chat to everyone. Hope you can be my supports through this ! 

I really am sorry about the negatives so far i really hope ur next cycles are positives. It will happen..

Congratulations on the BFP's !!

I had ET on the 8 Dec so still in the first week of the wait. I had a massive 40 eggs retreived but its not quantity its quality only 18 fertilised and i had 2x4cell grade a and a/b put back (whatever that means) on day two unfortunatly my clinic are very strict in freezing so non were frozen i was totally gutted. They were all two cell and some three on day 2 but they said they needed to be 4 cells on day 2 for them to freeze any. OH WELL ........

This is my second IVF go first was a BFN and i have been TTC for 7 years. 

How is everyone feeling on the 2ww i haven't got too much of symtoms to be honest sore boobs but thats it.. probably a bad sign knowing my luck!    

Baby dust to everyone

Billeah
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Natasha and Emma.......really sorry for those BFNs. Natasha, i hope January brings you lots of New Year success......big hugs to you both 

Hi Billeah and Paula.....welcome to the 2ww  Sending you masses of luck!

Anne and Vic.....welcome back, fingers crossed for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day  

Anne M ~ many congratulations.....even though i should send the peestick !! Be very happy and healthy.....i'll leave you the link if you want to join the 'waiting for first scan' thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42886.0.html

Hope everyone is doing ok......love and luck to all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Muffin42 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I'm so sorry for the BFNs  

And so much luck for everyone still on the 2ww, 

Billeah, 18 fertilized and grade a and a/b embys sounds great. I really hope that this is your month. What day do you test on?

I'm on my last month of clomid, due to test Dec 20th, as long as I don't get AF or plummeting temps on the 19th... Not much hope for this month (starting ICSI in Jan) but you've always gotta have hope I suppose  

I really wish a christmas or new year miracle for everyone here,

Love
Kathy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Kathy.....welcome 

Good luck hun....hope you get a Christmas miracle too!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Just checking in. Have had an emotional day today....stress at work has got on top of me which has worried me as I don't want it effecting my chances. Also, it's such a busy week, and it's the end of term (I'm a teacher!) so I'm knackered.
Hope everyone is doing OK. Welcome to the newbies. Sorry for the   and congrats to the  . Let's hope and pray for a few more of those before Chrissy.


 

xx


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Evening girlies

how are we all today

Welcome to billeah and muffin hope your dreams come true    

Its quiet on here today Bodia sorry you have had a bad day what age group do you teach? keeping everything crossed for you

Well i'm losing the will to live going tottally mad thought af had arrived earlier so scared didn't go to the loo for 4 hours i'm so paranoid, not got anything other than af cramps no sore boobs.

Hope you are all well
love jue jue 2xx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls i am going   already am i arnt i  i will be glad when its next week love caza


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Jue Jue, I have also had cramps the last two nights, but no sore boobs. It's only Day 21 for me and I'm usually a 28 dayer, so am a little worried that my AF is coming very early!!! 

I teach 11-16 year olds with emotional and behavioural difficulties, i.e. the naughty ones! It's generally good, but my boss has been off sick (stress) and I've been acting up and she came back yesterday and I told her I was having treatment and she said she'd guessed! That threw me and upset me, and to be honest, we don't always see eye to eye so I was feeling a little fragile anyway. Have been awake in the night for the last 3 nights worrying about work, which isn't like me. Am now worrying that all the worrying is effecting my chances of success   

Caza, it's a difficult time this 2ww isn't it? I'd been feeling fine up until yesterday, but feel like a complete loon now!!!  

Hope everyone has a good day, and      hang in there girlies,

xx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Good Morning Ladies

Well I got a BFN this morning.  Kinda knew deep down I would.

No sign of AF though so I'll call the clinic this morning and see what they say.

Good luck to you all.  May your dreams come true.

Love to you all
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

dannysgirl I am so sorry to hear of your BFN, but with no AF there still may be a chance. Fingers crossed.
Take Care
Love Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Jayb

Thank you for your kind message.

I have called the clinic and they have told me to stop the cyclogest and if AF hasn't shown up by Friday evening to test again and let them know.  All hope is not lost but I'm not confident, just don't feel it's worked.

Still on the bright side I've had a nice strong latte and a smoke this morning (Sorry if you guys are jealous)    I know I shouldn't until confirmation on friday but I am keeping up with the water guzzling just in case.  Just felt like being a rebel this morning.

Law of averages said we were due a BFN on here as we've done so well with BFP's.  Only glad it was me that got it and not one of you.  I know you guys are going to keep the BFP's coming thick and fast.

I'll let you know what happens !

Love and luck to all
dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

dannysgirl -   so sorry to hear about your   Hope you are taking care of yourself and relaxing.

Hope everyone else is well.

I've had a much better day at work today thankfully.  

   to you all

xx


----------



## Bec (Jan 15, 2004)

Hello  ers

*Dannysgirl* So sorry about your result. There's still a small chance though isn't there as AF hasn't shown her ugly face?

*Jue Jue 2 & Bodia* I've also been having AF pains on and off but sometimes (TMI WARNING) the pain seems to actually be in my backside!! My boobs are slightly tender but nothing to write home about really. I've also been quite constipated and have felt a bit sick a couple of times. I've developed a bit of an addiction to "eggy bread" and Skips prawn cocktail crisps but I think this is comfort eating more than anything else. I get a really salivary mouth on occasion but this only seems to be when I remember that some people have been getting this and its one of the many symptoms of pregnancy you can get, so that's obviously psychosomatic. I've still got 9 days until testing and the thought petrifies me.

    and Sticky Vibes for us all.

Bec xxxx


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Evening girlies

Hope you are all ok

Dannysgirl so sorry you got a bfn lets hope it changes   

Bodia glad you had a better day at work today keeping everything crossed for you   

Bec i to have 9 days left if i last that long im totally paranoid feeling af will arrive seem quite calm for me though feel in a daydream. My boobs are not sore particularly i dont know if this is a good sign feel pretty normal.

well lets hope for lots of BFP     

love jue jue 2xx


----------



## monreith (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi,

Can I join you? I had ec on 12th and et today (14th) and now on the emotional rollercoaster they call the 2ww  . I test on Dec 28th.


Thanks


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I'd like to join in too, if I may?
I had DET yesterday in Barcelona, and now have 2 embies on board! 
My test date is 27th December - not too sure if I like it being that close to Xmas - will I stay away from the   pee sticks on Xmas Day?!! Not sure. 
It would either make or break the day, that's for sure!  

Monreith, thanks for replying to my other post - I have replied to you there.

love

ladyblue
    x


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Could I be added to the list please? I am due to test on the 21st December after ICSI.

I have been reading all the posts over the last week on this site and Good Luck to everyone. Its especially hard at this time of the year. Christmas is so geared up for children and this makes it all the more difficult.

I feel like I am going around in a world of my own at the moment, I'm a bit scared to drive as I feel like I can't concentrate on anything and I don't see people I know when I pass them in the street! . I have done several 2wws before and my second week seems to affect me like this I tend to switch off. Anyone else having this problem? Luckily I have got some time off work!

I also feel very premenstrual but hoping this is my imagination.

   to everyone.

perkyone


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

got a BFN as Af came on around day 12....  .
So good luck to the rest of you with the 2ww and I really hope you all get just what you've always wanted for Xmas..  .

I'll be starting ICSI around Feb. time so keeping my fingers crossed for that...At least I can have a few wines at Xams time...Be thinking of all of you....

Take care keep happy and healthy...Luv Sunny.xx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Alwayssunny, so sorry to read your news.  
A BFN is always hard to deal with, but especially so at this time of year.
Hope you are taking care of yourself, and taking the time you need to deal with your emotions.
Sending big cyber hugs your way    

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Can I join you all, we had our 2 little frosties transfered yesterday and test date is 27th but really think I want to test Xmas day.  I didn't have any drugs as this was on a natural cycle but I've had some slight discomfort since ET and my stomach is gurgling now, anyone know if this is normal as I can't remember how I felt after ET last time.

Sunny sorry to hear you got a negative, but glad to see you  have decided to go again and not give up, will keep watching out for some good news from you.

Hope everyone else isn't going to insane, Why is it that the women go   and the guys just take it all in their stride or is that just my husband.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## orange-blossom (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm due for my test tomorrow and am so scared.  I'm not excited at all anymore and today I feel like I've given up hoping that it might work.  I just don't know how I can face a negative result.  This is my first 2ww.


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey orange-blossom, 

Good luck for tomorrow!  
It's perfectly natural to be scared, after all, so much is riding on the result!
Are you taking anyone with you? Or will you be with someone when you get the result? Or do you prefer to be alone?

I've had 3 negative cycles so far, and I know I prefer to be alone. I think I need the time by myself to absorb the news!

I truly hope you get a BFP, and I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Sending you loads of this magical fairy dust your way...          

Take care, 

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning All,

Hope you are all OK

I tested again this morning as instructed and still BFN.  Still no sign of AF so have been told to call again if not here by Monday    I wish she would just show her face and get on with it !

We have a follow up on 3rd Jan and we think we'd like to try again in March/April.  I'll be watching to see how you girls get on.  Fingers crossed for you all.

Love
dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## orange-blossom (Dec 10, 2005)

Ladyblue thank you so much for your kind words of reassurance and magical fairy dust.  I went for the bloodtest this morning and had decided to be on my own when I got home and waited for the results.  After an agonizing 3 hour wait I got the phonecall and the biggest surprise of my life - it was a BFP.  

I feel so incredibly lucky.  I'm also so grateful to everybody on this site who has helped make this 2ww more bearable.  My thoughts are with those who have had BFNs and I'm thinking of you all who are still waiting to test.  I hope that there are lots more BFPs for Christmas.  You all deserve it so much.


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Congratulations OrangeBlossom!!  
I am so pleased for you - your best Christmas pressie ever, I bet! 
            

love

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Orange Blossom

A Huge Big  .  What an amazing Christmas Present to get!!

Sooooooooooooooo happy for you     

Young D (from the chat)


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Well ladies AF has just shown her face so it's definatly over for me.

Fab news Orange blossom hope it all goes well for you.

to everyone else good luck with all you do I hope your dreams come true.

I'm going to leave FF for a little while and give myself a break but I will be checking back on you occasionally to see how you're all doing and definatly be back in March/April for take 2 !!

Take Care all
Love
dannysgirl xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi 

Hope everyone on the 2ww is getting on ok.

I tested this morning and got a  

We are delighted but still in shock. Think it will take some time for it to sink in.

Good luck to all those who are waiting to test and my thoughts are with those of you who haven't had the news you wished for.

Lisa
xx


----------



## Bec (Jan 15, 2004)

BIG  to *orange-blossom * and *sussexlisa*. You lucky, lucky devils you must both be over the moon.

I had a dream the other night that we had good news when we did our test and I felt so relieved that all the waiting and wondering was over. You can imagine it was horrible when I woke up and realised that we were still waiting and wondering. I'm hoping it was a premonition.

Bec xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

congratulations orange-blossom and sussexlisa so pleased for u love caza


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Dannysgirl, so sorry to hear of your BFN.  
Hope you're taking good care of yourself, and maybe 2006 will be your year! 
Cyber hugs coming your way.    


Sussexlisa, fab news, another Christmas  
ENJOY!!               

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Just popping by to leave a sprinkling of 

and to say

 on the  orange blossom (i know we have already spoken but wanted to say it again!!)

and to all the other ladies with a BFP

To the ladies who got a bfn so sorry and sending u all 
and all the best for 2006 and hope that ur dreams do come true!!

Last but not least.............

I wanted to say








Donna (young D) for tomorrow (17/12)

and lots of    for everyone

Emilyxx


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Evening 2ww's

Hope your all ok this evening

Dannysgirl sorry about your bfn lets hope 2006 brings you lots of luck   

Orangeblossom and sussexlisa a big congratulations to you and good wishes for a healthy 9 months  

ladyblue hi how are you doing on this mad 2 weeks  

Bec how are you hope your not as mad as i'm feeling    

young fingers crossed for you not long now  

good luck to you all

love jue jue 2xx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Ladies,


Well Friday was day 8 of the 2ww and I had some blood in the gel when I wiped, enough to think that I might start to spotting, like I have done in the past.  Woke up this morning, when I inserted the gel applicator it came out clean  no blood like it has done in the passed....Well it's 5.30 in the evening and not a sign of any blood..  But you can bet that I am knicker checking .

Love Anne X


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Sunny, I'm sorry to hear about your BFN.  Go out and get yourself pi$$ed..I really hope that you are able to go again soon. 

Jue Jue,  I truly hope that this is the one for you.  It really can't be easy having to go through this so many times..  Not taking anything away from anybody, as infertility is hard, but when some ladies get that BFP first time around do they really know how luck they are!  So please please please let this one be for you as your time is well overdue.

I'm praying for you.

Love, Anne X


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Congrats on the BFP's.

Very sorry Sunny for the BFN.

Hope everyone is OK. I had another difficult day at work yesterday, then saw a friend with her two kids and the baby cried like crazy when left with me whilst she went to the loo....I came home and DH had left me c lovely chrissy card saying how much he loved me etc, and then I spent 40 mins crying on the bed!!!   

   to everyone this weekend. I'm off on   on Monday, but thinking of everyone...I'm due to test on 21st and I think this 2ww has DRAGGED!!!
Take care,

xx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Afternoon ladies, hope you are all well, and keeping calm and serene on your 2ww!  

Just wanted to tell you that I was woken last night with pain in my lower abdomen. I actually smiled 'cos I thought it might be implantation pains. It was very low down! 
In the cold light of day however, I now think it was probably constipation or something!!  

Why do we do this to ourselves? It's madness all this checking for signs!!  

Anyway, hope you are all faring better!

love 

ladyblue
    x


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Just to let you know that I had a beta hcg yesterday of 18 which has gone up to 22 today.  This is exactly what happened to me last time and is the worst thing I could have got this time.  I would have preferred it to have been a straight bfn as I know I'll end up holding onto it for a few weeks before losing it which is hugely unpleasant and such bad timing at this time of year.  I can't believe I'm so unlucky or should I say so infertile.  I'm back up to the clinic tomorrow for another blood test tomorrow but am so sick of them as I just want to be able to put it all behind me now and focus on what to do next.
Sorry for being so down and good luck to everyone still waiting to test, I hope there are some Christmas miracles on the way.

Love Joanna x


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

hi girls

Hope your all having a good weekend 

Anne thanks for your very kind words lets hope the bleed was implantation    

ladyblue you made me giggle keeping everything crossed for you   

j26 sorry to hear your having a rough time i hope all turns out for the best  

Bodia sorry your day at work was not good lets hope things look up for you soon and i agree totally that the 2ww drags  

Well girls sorry if this is TMI just been to the loo and wiped pinky coloured blood can't stop shaking and crying i f eel its all overf again cannot take anymore. just a question i am day 8 at the moment was thinking of testing tomorrow what do you think? i am so scared really wanted this so much.    life is so cruel keep wondering hwta ive done wrong. Sorry to bring anyone down

Take care love juejue 2xx


----------



## orange-blossom (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has sent me such kind messages of congratulations.  The 2ww is one of the hardest things to go through ever and I really hope there are lots more bfp's for you all.  

Congratulations Sussexlisa I'm still in shock too so I know how you feel but what fantastic news.

Dannysgirl and Alwayssunny I'm so sorry to hear that you got bfn's this time.  I can only imagine what you must be going through but you are such strong people and I hope that in future there will be good news to come for you both.

J26 you are in my thoughts too and I hope that there may still be a christmas miracle for you.

Jue_jue_2 I'm so sorry things are so hard for you.  Life really isn't fair.  But it is still very early for you yet and although you have to do whats best for you  and I don't want to give advice I can't help saying that I think it must be too early to test.  I hope you can stay strong and I am praying that this time it will be a bfp for you. 

Anne_7 I really do know how lucky I am to get a bfp first time I can hardly believe it.  Although this was my first treatment it has come after many, many years of believing that it would never happen to me and you are right infertility is so hard for everyone who has to go through it.  As I said life just doesn't seem fair and my heart goes out to everyone who has been going through this 2ww time after time.  You really all deserve to get a bfp too. 

To everyone else who is still waiting to test I am thinking of you all and praying that your dreams will come true for christmas. 

With much love and good wishes to everyone
You are all in my thoughts

Take care
orange-blossom xxxxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Jue Jue - I think the spotting on day 8 is a good sign. This also happened to me on day 8, but there hasn't been any more spotting since. I was stupid to test same day, got a negative, but think it was too early. I really expected AF to arrive as this is what happens after I spot, but I have never spotted so early. They say that implanting starts on day 3 of ET and takes 6 days, which would bring you to day 8  Read this link which I just found yesterday. I am feeling really  now 

http://birth.com.au/class.asp?class=6634&page=5#

So a pregnancy test can't pick up a BFP until the implanting process is fully complete.

Hope this helps.

Love, Anne X

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just popping by to send  and  to all those in 2ww

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Always and Dannysgirl........really so sorry for your news, just all the love and luck for the future 

Welcome to all those who have just joined the 2ww.....much luck to you all 

Joanna ~ just big hugs to you hun (((hugs)))

Lisa and Orange Blossom, many congratulations to you both......i wish you the very best and very happy and healthy pgs 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Unfortunately, it was a negative for me this month..... 

Don't know what to say really....

Dobby


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

sorry dobby   i may sound a bit thick but do u count your days from EC or et love caza


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Dobby, so sorry about your BFN.   
Take good care of yourself hun, and I hope 2006 will be your year!

JueJue, I agree with Anne - spotting on day 8 could be a sign of implantation, especially if it turns brown (old blood!)
I have my fingers crossed for both of you!   

J26, I don't know what to say. As you've had this happen before, it must be really hard to stay positive. But try not to lose all hope, you're levels are still rising, so that has to be a good sign! I have everything crossed for you!   

Caza, I always count 14 days from ET (16 days from EC). I suppose it depends on how many days old your eggs are when they're transferred!

As for me, I've decided to stop looking for signs (although a bit of spotting around day 8 would be welcome - I never ever get spotting!!!) 
So I feel quite calm today, whatever will be, will be!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just wanted to say a BIG   to everyone! I am testing on Weds 21st, but off on   in the morning, so might not be able to check from Egypt. But will be thinking of you all and will check in when I get back.

    and   to you all.

xxx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Bodia, enjoy your holiday, you lucky thing!
Will be thinking of you on the 21st, wishing you loads of luck!   

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Muffin42 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Aaarg! Going crazy here.     

AF is due on Tuesday. I'd expct to see a small temp drop today, with a big drop tomorrow. What I've got instead is a rise today - which makes my chart look possibly be triphasic?? But it's only one temp, and I know that this could be caused by all sorts of things.

But I can't stop my mind running away with me! I've got no pg symptoms at all, and a very low chance of conceiving on clomid (we've found out that there is severe male factor...) So I was fine when I didn't have any hope/expectation for this month. I thought that I had everything under control. But now I can't stop myself thinking that it might be possible... I can't do anything - can't sit still, can't concentrate, I just wish that I could go to sleep now and wake up in 2 days time... 

I've decided that I'll test tomorrow if my temp has not gone down. But deep down I know that I'll see that big drop tomorrow. I can normally cope with this, but I just seem to have gone to pieces today, I don't know why.

Thank you everyone for listening. 

I wish you all the luck in the world for your 2WWs. I'm so sorry that everyone has to go through this.

Kathy
xxx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Can I be added to the list... due to test on 29th Dec after 1st IVF (had ET on 14th, so it's a really long 2WW!!)  Have given myself strict instructions NOT to obsess over probably imaginary symptoms, but I'm only on day 5 so plenty of time yet...

Good luck to all those currently on the 2WW rollercoaster,  to the BFPs and  to the BFNs.


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi girls 

Hope everyone is ok 

Bodia sending you lots of luck for testing have a great christmas   

Ladyblue great you are chilled what a good attitude to have can you please send me some   

welcome to nothern sky and muffin   

good luck to young d for testing tomorrow i hope you get a fab christmas pressie    

Well as for my scare yesterday fingers toes and everything else crossed only a very slight brown stain when i wipe but am totally paranoid andconstantly knicker checking.  
This 2ww is so terrible wish there was an easier way to get through it.

Anne how are you feeling keeping everything crossed  

love jue jue 2xx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi 2wwer's

Hope you all had a great week end.

Ladyblue - I agree with Jue Jue, that you have a great attitude and it's the only one to have, especially dealing with what we go through, other wise we will be going .

Jue Jue - How are you?  Has the spotting stopped?  Keep us posted, you've passed half way 

Love, Anne X


----------



## orange-blossom (Dec 10, 2005)

Young_d just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you today and really hope that you will be "on the goo" after a BFP.

with love and good wishes
orange-blossom xxxx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Can I be added to the list? E/C 12/12, e/t 14/12, testing 27/12. 

Feeling negative already, like it hasn't worked. I've no symptoms. I feel exactly like I did the last time when I got a negative. 2ww really starting to get tough now. 

Wishing you all lots of luck!

SpookedOut


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi SO, just replied on your other thread.  We are EC and ET twins, although I'm not due to test until 29th!!  How mad is that - 15 days after ET!  I wouldn't worry about lack of symptoms, I'm thinking it's too early anyway...  I've been fairly chilled up till now, but starting to get anxious today - probably just as well I'm back at work, to give me something else to think about!

Good luck!


----------



## monreith (Oct 12, 2005)

SpookedOut and NorthernSky I had EC on 12/12 and ET on 14/12 and my test date is Dec 28th! 

Its wierd how different clinics have different timescales. I think it might be to do with their Christmas cover. Sometimes if it weren't for the tree in our livingroom I would forget its Christmas as all I can think about is this. I think I need to take a chill pill like you NS as I am convincing myself that AF is on its way. 

Good luck and fingers crossed for BFPs for us all


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Well I guess that makes us triplets then.... in these circumstances I think I might be forgiven for a sneaky earlier test than the 29th, but I'm not going to!! If AF hasn't arrived by then I will be hopeful....

Blown you both some relaxing bubbles.


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Agh, Northern Sky, that's sweet. thanks. 

I thought my clinic was slow, but this time they've said that I can test at home as the clinic is closed until the 29th (my clinic don't do blood tests). Is your clinic closed until 29th?

SpookedOut


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm not sure when they are closed actually.  I know they run a "skeleton" service over the festive period.  I think this 15 days is just their usual, though, as it was the same for my IUIs.  (Although by that token one would think it really should be less than 15 days after ET, but evidently not!)

If I survive till the 29th with my sanity intact it will be a Christmas miracle.


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

I liked that! I'm testing 15 days after e/c which i suppose is 15 days after fertilization. I suspect I'll be on the pee sticks before then though. It's just so hard this time!  You got any symptoms?

SpookedOut


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

No symptoms really.  At least nothing that I can't put down to extra progesterone... am feeling tired, but I guess that's to be expected!

I'm telling myself firmly that (a) it's too early for symptoms and (b) they don't necessarily mean anything anyway.  

I'm giving those pee sticks a very wide berth, LOL - far too scared of seeing a BFN!  (Although my view might change as the 2WW progresses!)

Deep down I'm not that hopeful... only got 2 eggs, luckily both fertilised but one of the resulting embryos wasn't very great...  I know it only takes one, and I'm willing it to succeed, but I know the odds are against us!  Not giving up yet, though!


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Off topic, but I wonder if you can answer a question. What is the difference between a junior member, a full member and a charter member? Is it down to the number of posts?

SpookedOut


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

I think junior and full is down to number of posts, but charter is people who have donated to the site.


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

May I join you please? I am on my first ICSI, after years of trying, and had ET today. WE had 2 lovely blastocysts put back and I cannot believe I am on the dreaded 2WW now! Weird though as we had EC 14th Dec. ET 19th Dec and they told me to test on the 28th Dec. Not complaining as that is only 10 days away but I was a bit surprised. We are off to stay with my parents over Christmas - flying on Friday this week so guess I will have to test while I am there. Christmas will be tough not knowing but I guess most of us lot are in teh same boat.

Anyway congratulations to all   and commiserations for all  . I wish everyone luck and happiness....

lots of love
Lou xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Loulack, my test date is 15 days after ET (17 days after EC) so yours does seem very short!  I suppose that 5 days between EC and ET makes a difference though.

It's starting to sound harder and harder for me to hold out until my test date, but I still have every intention of doing so!  

Good luck!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME THIS WAY.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44401.0.html


----------

